# Eclipse Galileo und jsf-api.jar 2.0



## Conti (3. Jan 2010)

Hi Leutz,

wieso kann ich bei Eclipse Galileo, dass ja eigentlich eine neuere Version ist, nicht die jsf-api.jar v2.0 einbinden und auf Eclipse Ganymede (eigentlich eine ältere Version) die o.g. Jar-Datei einbinden??


----------



## sence (3. Jan 2010)

Ich nehme mal an:
du kopierst die Api in dein Projekt und geht dann mit der rechten maustaste auf das Projekt und wählst aus: Build Path -> Configure Build Path -> Libraries -> add Jar (wenn du Sie hinein kopiert hast)
oder externel wenn du sie vom Rechner benutzt, also nicht includierst.
und wählst dann die API sofern du sie im Projekt hineinkopierst hast aus.

dann sollte Sie eigentlich drin sein ?

wäre gut, wenn du beschreiben würdest WIESO sie nicht einbindbar ist.
da du keinen Grund bzw Fehler genannt hast kann ich dir nur den vorgang erklären :- )


----------

